# Anyone getting a puppy from Creekside Kennel?



## orissaloftin (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and I just wanted to reach out to see if anyone else on here that is getting a puppy from the Deny/Nador litter that is due to arrive any day now? This is the first time we have bought a puppy this way, so the waiting is definitely the hardest part. Thanks for any input!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can search Creekside on the forum.
I think the people that actually got pups from them have been happy. 
But there have been a few members disappointed with lack of communication, and finally being told the whole litter was lost. It happens, mother nature can be very cruel.
It was just happening more than one would expect. 

I hope you your experience with them goes well.
If not Texas has two people over breeder referrals. I don't mind giving you the information.


----------



## orissaloftin (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks texasred, I'll give them search. That is so sad about the litters.  
We picked Creekside because we know two people in our area that got their pups from them and they recommended them. So far our communication with them has been okay. 
Hopefully we won't need that information for other breeders in Texas, but if I do, I will sure ask you for it. 
Thanks again!


----------



## VizslaScott (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm on the list for the end of November litter as well. I have sent out an Email on Monday basically asking for an update on if she knows when they will be born kinda thing. I have got nothing in return correspondence wise. If you can share any info that you may have with me that would be great. Can send me a direct message if you don't want to make it public etc. I'm just happy I found someone else who is also on the list. I really hope things come through for the both of us though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

good luck to you both..if we can help ie make a phone call etc pm me


----------



## Brooks (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all! We are on the list as well and the last I talked to the breeder she told me that Deny had a late heat season and that the pups would be here around Christmas time. Did any of you hear the same? I have since emailed to get an update and have not heard anything. I would greatly appreciate any info you have.


----------



## Yakkin (Sep 13, 2017)

Brooks said:


> Hi all! We are on the list as well and the last I talked to the breeder she told me that Deny had a late heat season and that the pups would be here around Christmas time. Did any of you hear the same? I have since emailed to get an update and have not heard anything. I would greatly appreciate any info you have.


I would do a search for Creekside. I have seen several post about them recently.


http://www.vizslaforums.com/9-general-vizslas/17721-creekside-kennels-texas-warning.html 


Troy


----------

